# Creepy Cloth !!



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

I decided to make my own creepy cloth this year ! I bought cheesecloth and black dye at Wal Mart in the craft section. I followed the directions on the package and used an old bucket.You might want to wear gloves so that you don't get dye on your hands ! Use hot water and don't forget the salt !! It helped the dye adhere.I just dropped the cheesecloth in whole and let it sit for a half hour.I rinsed it in cold water until the water turned clear then opened it up and dried it on the line.After drying,I stretched it every which way and put holes in it.I must say it turned out great.I know that you can buy this stuff in the stores but they are usually too short and I needed a longer piece.You can't have too much creepy cloth ! LOL Happy Hauntings


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

gotta picture?


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks great! Youre right, can never have enough of it! I love that stuff!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I need to try that! Dying always scares me - but yours looks great, so maybe I'll attempt this. Thanks!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks terrific! Thanks for this


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm glad you posted this Terra. It just seems like a given to me for some reasons. I've never understood buying Creepy Cloth when all it seems to be is dyed cheesecloth. I've never bought any for that reason. I just bought cheesecloth & dyed it with black tea for a brown cloth I wanted for something.

Cheescloth is pretty cheap, so is the dye & since cheesecloth isn't a synthetic fabric it will take the dye better than a polyester fabric. And a whole bucket of dye will dye yards of cheesecloth.

You can get cheesecloth at fabric stores like Joanns & grocery stores. I picked some up last week at the grocery store because they had a BOGO sale on it. That usually when I pick it up there.

I got in on a great, cheap cheescloth buy last year here. Someone like Joann's had it on sale for some crazy cheap amount like 50 cents a yard or something, someone posted a link & I've got tons of it.

Somewhere.

Haven't gone through my stuff for it yet.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, didn't make this. It was _misterhalloween._


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

We get coloured creepy cloths at dollarama for $1 Lime green, orange, purple and black, I suppose if you wanna use different colour dyes for longer cheesecloths you could really go to town heh heh. multy colours are great for added colour in your theme.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Terra said:


> Oh, didn't make this. It was _misterhalloween._



One day I will actually backread properly!! 

Well then thank you misterhalloween!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

oh cheesecloth...I don't know what I would do with out it. I dye it, rip it and use it on everything. Some day I would like to try beef netting too.

http://www.trentonmills.com/halloween_spiderwebs.htm


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks for this misterhalloween. I tried this last year and mine didn't turn out right.  If someone can screw up even the simplest things, then I will be the one. 

I didn't know you had to add salt. What amount are we talking about? Enough for a baked potato or more than that?  

signed,
Ditzy Blonde


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

*salt amount*

I used about a cup ! Good Luck and don't forget the old saying "If at first you don't suceed,try,try,again !"


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have been dying some for a couple of months now.I need a good bit so far I have just done black but didn't want it a dark black so mine is has a gray tint to it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I did mine in the wash machine instead of sink.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

*dyeing in your washer*

I would not recommend it as it could permanently dye your wash machine black ! Thats why I used an old bucket. I just don't want anyone ruining their appliance !


----------

